

(Android) Developer Income Report #14 - kreci
http://www.kreci.net/reports/developer-income-report-14/

======
Smerity
I've been following your reports for some time and am always pleasantly
surprised when I see the next one pop up! One thing though is that whilst your
writing conveys passion and excitement your English is still below par. If
you're interested, I'd be happy to proof-read your articles before they go up.
My email is in my profile. I look forward to your next report -- I hope you
hit at least $4k =]

~~~
kreci
Thanks - trying hard to get those $4k. I had very limited time for today post
so English is not as good as it might be but will try to improve it in the
future... :)

~~~
0x12
Don't fret about it, you're doing great. The thing that matters is the
content, not the package. I'm sure that if you'd write a sales brochure you'd
have someone check it but for your blog posts your level of English is more
than adequate.

Dziekuje bardzo za wszystko ;)

------
danmaz74
Kreci, just one suggestion: you're already doing very well with your products,
you don't need to overdo with advertising on your blog...

~~~
kreci
Thanks for suggestion. I will consider removing some ads.

~~~
dan_sim
That would be a bad idea. You make your living by selling those things, you
share your numbers with us and then, you would remove some ads because of a
jealous programmer. Please don't do it and feel free to sell your stuff as
much as you want.

I was almost angry when I saw the <AUTOPROMOTION> tag in your post. Why
writing it? You have to autopromote your products if you want to sell them.
This <AUTOPROMOTION> tag makes me feel like you're not serious about your
book.

~~~
danmaz74
Thank you for the "jealous programmer"... I had a feeling that on hacker news
this kind of personal attack wasn't welcome, but hey.

By the way, I was talking about the google ads.

~~~
dan_sim
Really sorry for that. I can't edit my comment anymore but it am aware that is
a mistake.

~~~
danmaz74
Ok, no problem. It's just that I wasn't used to it here :)

------
shabda
In case it interests someone, I am planning to write similar data for my
adventures with app development.

<http://appsreport.agiliq.com/>

(I made 33$ lat month, on path to making 45$ this month, but hey its
increasing!)

More links

<http://appsreport.agiliq.com/apps-income-report-1-august>
[https://img.skitch.com/20110820-kjnc6agqj75m6an3a4ua6hbfbc.p...](https://img.skitch.com/20110820-kjnc6agqj75m6an3a4ua6hbfbc.png)

------
mhd
Could you give a short overview what you did recently? I mean, the book is
written, of course, but did you create or update your Android apps a lot, did
you take new photographs etc.? Or is that pretty much fixed, (semi-)passive
income and you're working on the next thing(s)?

------
z92
Can anyone give an insight: is iOS development still profitable for someone
who wants to enter now, this late?

~~~
hvs
The gold rush is over (thankfully). If you create something of value (a very
subjective word) and are able to get visibility, you can be profitable.

~~~
leon_
> and are able to get visibility

That's the big if here. If you can't get visibility you will make almost no
money.

It's a gamble.

------
kreci
As usual comments are welcome and strongly desired! =)

------
rnernento
Just want to say I love reading your Income Reports. I'm especially impressed
with iStockPhoto which seems to be an awesome source of revenue that doesn't
require a lot of maintenance. Any insights on how you decided what to include
in your portfolio there?

------
aab
I'm also working on a book (which will be free) with Android tips & tricks for
making your apps popular. Following only this book's tips I plan to get to a
stable $3-4000/month with 160 work hours - the equivalent of one 8h/day work
month. I am currently on the right track, making $300/month with about 16h of
work.

------
Caballera
I'm very impressed by your results and a friend and I have been taking your
advice to heart for the last 2 months and working on learning and creating our
first app. Our programming experience is very limited but we're making
progress. Great advice and interesting to see your results.

~~~
kreci
I have been learning Android Development by creating my first app that has
been published on the market. It is not too popular but learnt me a lot about
development and good marketing appeal. Most important is to do something and
try hard to do it well and the success usually comes sooner or later ;)

------
fara
Thanks for sharnig. What Ad platform do you use? AdMob? Have you tryed other
alternatives?

------
jaryd
Always happy to see these pop up on HN.. Anyone else willing to share their
passive income stream?

EDIT: sadly I do not have a passive income stream to share!

~~~
Lost_BiomedE
At HN, passive income usually comes from software, but tons of people make it
from online retail. I formulated a skin cream and a lab makes and ships it.
The majority of the work is website creation/maintenance and
branding/promotion. After you get rolling, it is only about an hour or two of
work a week at most. I get the impression that many people want to stick
solely to their domain and lose sight of the possibility of using their skills
to have a competitive advantage in a different market.

I am not sure if you were looking for numbers or a different story, but I hope
this helps.

~~~
richardw
Great response - broadens the mind about what's possible. Congratulations -
nice to see success in a different area.

------
ashrust
Would be interesting to see this compared to the number of hours you've put in
over the course of the development, so you have an increasing per hour rate.

------
acabal
Are these numbers revenue or profit? And congrats :)

~~~
kreci
I still need to pay tax and health insurance from those and I have about $300
of monthly costs (server, domains, internet etc).

------
Hisoka
What is the average CPM like for those Android ads? And how much time did you
spend promoting that app prior to releasing it?

